# Chickens sleep in pile not on roosts



## craftingmama

Wondering if anyone knows why my chickens just sleep bunched in a pile rather than using the roosts? They will roost during the day just fine. Thanks for the help.


----------



## valleychicks

Mine do this as well. They have a large perch and nice, big roost and they always sleep in a big clump on the roost.


----------



## hennypenny68

Some of my birds roost other huddle on the floor but I don't worry about it cause I lock mine up at night we have a lot of predators here if you lock them up at night I wouldn't worry to much.


----------



## MaransGuy

If they are very young then that is common because they are used to sleeping on the ground, But if this is the case then they should grow out of it. It is possible that you have the roost to high for that particular breed. I have a pair of Light Brahma's that do this as well and I have a roost for them about 1 ft. off the ground. The larger breeds tend to do this more often in my opinion. I hope this helps you and if you have any more questions feel free to ask.


----------



## aacre

I'm not sure why chickens do this. Mine have done this since I've built a new coop. I had some of my own chickens, and then I added six other adult hens that were roosting prior to coming to my coop. Now they mostly sleep on top of their nesting boxes, and sometimes a couple will roost on the perch. Go figure. Sometimes I think the rooster tells them what to do!


----------



## ypease

My three hens ( just about 12-16 weeks) just started showing a desire to roost on a perch. So, we whipped one up and put it in the hen house and up they went! I still think they sleep in a huddle on the floor at night as we still use the heat lamp for a couple of hrs a night ( don't want my babies cold you know). They are very spoiled! The heat lamp is a good training aide as well! We wanted them to learn to go into the house when it gets dark so we don't have to herd them. They like the heat and the red glow of the light! They go right in when the light comes on.


----------



## fuzziebutt

I had some silkies that just wouldn't roost, and try as I might, I just couldn't get them to roost. I decided that it was a control issue, and I would put them on the roost at night, and go back in an hour, and they were piled up on the floor. Turned out, it was a control issue, and I had lost control. But, later I put milk crates in there for some reason, and they all piled up on those. That was funny, seeing about 15 silkies on 4 milk crates!! There was always someone hanging off. I put a board between 2 crates, making a roost, and they got on it!! I gained control!!! Chickens are just goofy, and there's no making them do what you want them to do, or even what they are supposed to do. Silly birds.


----------



## Bee

Can you post a pic of your roosts and tell us the age of your chickens? Could be a structural problem, age problem, space problem, breed problem(I don't think Silkies can fly up to a regular roost..at least, I've never heard of one doing it)etc.


----------



## Elfinworld

My original 4 hens huddle together on the top roost in the coop. The 16 week olds (2 of them just introduced to the adult coop last week) huddle together on the 2nd roost. Our Silkie rooster roosts on his special short roost, but the black copper Marans is the only one who likes to sleep in the pine shavings under the top roost so we built a poop board there or she would be covered. She would sometimes roost on the special roost with our Benedict though. We don't know why she does it, but that's where she likes to be.


----------



## tapper

I agree 100 % the term headless chickens is spot on I have 6 hybrids who are housed in a luxury hen house with a 2x2 perch and they all huddle together on the floor at night ! I've moved the perch to another position to no avail, the trouble is if they roosted the **** would be all in one line and easier to pick up every day not scattered all over the floor !!!!

regards TAPPER


----------



## ChickensSayMoo

My chickens did the floor pile up thing too, when we first got them. They were about 10 to 12 weeks old at the time. 
I waited until nearly dark each night and then put them on the roost for about one week, until they started doing it for themselves. 
Every time I would put them on they would jump off; but eventually they would all stay there...I am pretty stubborn and I was determined they werent going to win! 
My hubby thought I was crazy of course, but we did get a lot of rain that first week or two, and I didnt want them to be cold and possibly soggy too! 
If you dont have that problem I wouldnt worry too much as my newer additions just roost when they are ready. (One at 9 weeks and the other three I am still waiting on; now 13 weeks) As long as they are warm & safe it doesnt matter when they learn.


----------



## ChickensSayMoo

Just thought I would add : As long as the perches are the right height and size for them (which they must be, if they use them during the day?) and they are placed in a warm spot if the weather is cold or a cool spot if the weather is really hot, you could trying the 'rotating chicken on the roost game' like I did above, until they get it; if it bothers you....or just let them work it out for themselves


----------



## newmomma14

We just got 5 golden comets last night we let them run around the fenced in area for about an hour last night We got them in the coop and it was dark in there. They got quite and when I went out this morning they were still in the same place. I opened the door to let them out..it was dark and raining. It is now clear outside and my husband sent me a picture and they are all huddled in a corner and haven't been outside. Should we just leave them and let them go out when the want.


----------



## Barredrockmom

I have larger breeds mixed. When I got my first chicks at one weeks old, I kept them in the house. When I transferred them to the coop when they were ready, they all slept on a clump in one roosting box slot. Finally one night I saw them get on the perch. It took a while. 

Now I have some 3-4 month old new hens and they did the same thing for 4 weeks. One by one they slowly jumped on the perch. I had two existing barredrock hens who chased them off. Last night for the first time all 4 new hens were on the perch. 

No one talks much about the shape or type of wood used for perches. An old farmer told us to shave down the edges and sand the perches down to make sure there were not rough edges or splinters. We have a 2x4 pine perch. I had a problem with some sore feet so I wrapped the perch with old towels and tied them on. Now everyone likes the perch.


----------



## Chans_Farm

I have silkie 8 chicks (born July 3rd) that all huddle together rather than roosting. I know the roost isn't too high for them.

I imagine they will outgrow it too, as has been stated.


----------



## LilChickenMomma

Silkies sleep in a pile and rarely roost or so I've been told. I have 8 silkies a few months old now and they all sleep in a pile on the floor of the coop. So it's essential that our coop is constantly cleaned. Not what I wanted to be doing when we got chickens but I love them and they love me so it has to be done.

Out of my 8, I have 5 Roos. I think.

Do hens crow like a roo?


----------



## robin416

Silkie females will most often sleep on the floor. Most roos do appreciate a roost. Mine were no more than two feet off the floor.


----------



## Barredrockmom

One of my hens is crowing. I keep trying to see which one but when they see me, the crowing stops. It might be my old hen who was number three for years and now that 1-2 are gone, she has taken over the flock . It kind of sounds like her. 

I actually took one of the babies back as it thought it was a roo and the seller said, no she is a hen. Silly birds. We do have new chickens in the neighborhood and about three roosters go off every morning. She might be yelling back at them.


----------



## robin416

I remember the pics of that girl. And girl was what she looked like. I've only had one hen crow, that I witnessed, and as far as I know she never did it again. And that's with about 15 males in other pens.


----------



## LilChickenMomma

This is BBQ. He follows me EVERYWHERE. Won't stop crowing until I come say hello to him.


----------



## LilChickenMomma

Here's a Better view!


----------



## robin416

I like that first pic best. His head is turned in a way that suggests he's saying "What!?"


----------



## bobrut

I have three RI reds that sleep on top of the coop with the rooster-- go figure


----------

